# New here



## uhohsarah

Hello, I'm so happy to be here! My name is Sarah and I'm currently expecting my first this coming May.

I can't wait to start conversing with you all!


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome and congratulations! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi Sarah and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Sarah

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## Glitch

Hello! :D


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome to b&b :)


----------



## missielibra

Welcome and congratulations on your little bundle of joy! :)


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------

